# Looking for Evelyn 32-2 owners



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am a Evelyn32-2 owner in Dallas,TX and am looking for other owners in the US, to find out more about the history of the boat. Mine was made in 1984 sail no. 35. I love racing this boat and want to know if I am tuneing it right.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Believe there''s one in Milford, CT called ''the Sentinel''. He''s made a number of adjustments to make it quite fast.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Do you have a e-mail or web site where I could reach "Sentinel"


----------



## jimgre (Jul 15, 2000)

Actually there are a few Evelyn 32''s in Milford CT. Annilese, King Caliente, and Cheap Trick. Also some very quick 25''s. Try getting a message through to them by emailing the windjammers club. The website is http://www.windjammers.org/ I crew on a couple of different boats thursday nights with them. I think King Caliente was sold off and replaced with a mum 36 named Caliente.


----------

